# Bible Verse About Weed?



## dirtykidsnation (Jul 8, 2008)

I remember hearing something about in the bible there being a line that says god gives unto our earth herbs for us to use etc etc. Not those exact words of course but in those context. Anyone know what verse this might be located in?

Peace
Dirty Kid


----------



## KillerWeed420 (Jul 8, 2008)

And God said... I have given you every herb bearing seed, which is upon the face of all the earth, and every tree, in the which is the fruit of a tree yielding seed; to you it shall be for meat. ..And to every beast of the earth.. I have given every green herb for meat... " Genesis 1:29-30


----------



## dirtykidsnation (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks bro. This hardcore catholic girl is against weed of any kind, and says she follows the bible as law(Which I find folly) and told her about this verse and that if she was against marijuana then she would be going against the bible which in turned made her out to be hipocrit(however it is spelled). The last part I didn't say though. I don't force my views upon others and I'll let her sort herself out. ^.^


Peace
Dirty Kid

P.S.- The bible was never meant to be a law making book, it was meant to be a spiritual guidance.


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Jul 8, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/55410-do-you-believe-ganja-tree.html

no need to bump the old thread just take a look

but this verse is the absolute mindblower


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ISAIAH 6:4
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]And the foundations of the thresholds trembled at the voice of him who called out, while the temple was filling with smoke. 

(5) Then I said, &#8220;Woe is me, for I am ruined! Because I am a man of unclean lips, And I live among a people of unclean lips; For my eyes have seen the King, the LORD of hosts.&#8221; 

(6) Then one of the seraphim flew to me with a *burning coal* in his hand, which he had taken from the altar with tongs. 

(7) He touched my mouth with it and said, &#8220;Behold, this has touched your lips; and your iniquity is taken away and your sin is forgiven.&#8221;[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


ever heard of a coal touching lips in any other way
other than when you smoke

tradition has it that whites only smoked tobacco
after they traded it with american indians

so what else were they smoking?


----------



## MrFishy (Jul 8, 2008)

I recall a verse mentioning the slaves "making bricks for stone"


----------



## SunnyD (Jul 8, 2008)

"He causeth the grass to grow for the cattle, and herb for the service of man." --Psalms 104:14


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Jul 8, 2008)

> I recall a verse mentioning the slaves "making bricks for stone"


and if you were a sinner they made you smoke BUCKETS of ganja until you died!

*(stoned to death)*

(my tongue is so far in my cheek, its sticking out my ear)


----------



## dirtykidsnation (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your input. Stay stoned! 

Peace
Dirty Kid


----------



## natrone23 (Jul 10, 2008)

google kaneh Bosm


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 28, 2011)

Not sure if someone mentioned this one...

Mark 7:15
There is nothing from without a man, that entering into him can defile him: but the things which come out of him, those are they that defile the man.


----------



## silasraven (Nov 28, 2011)

chapter 24 of the book of enoch. 
*Chapter 24*

1I went from there to another place, and saw a mountain of fire flashing both by day and night. I proceeded towards it; and perceived seven splendid mountains, which were all different from each other.
2Their stones were brilliant and beautiful; all were brilliant and splendid to behold; and beautiful was their surface. Three _mountains_ were towards the east, and strengthened by being placed one upon another; and three were towards the south, strengthened in a similar manner. There were likewise deep valleys, which did not approach each other. And the seventh mountain was in the midst of them. In length they all resembled the seat of a throne, and odoriferous trees surrounded them.
3Among these there was a tree of an unceasing smell; nor of those which were in Eden was there one of all the fragrant trees which smelt like this. Its leaf, its flower, and its bark never withered, and its fruit was beautiful.
4Its fruit resembled the cluster of the palm. I exclaimed, Behold! This tree is goodly in aspect, pleasing in its leaf, and the sight of its fruit is delightful to the eye. Then Michael, one of the holy and glorious angels who were with me, and _one_ who presided over them, answered,
5And said: Enoch, why do you inquire respecting the odour of this tree?
6_Why_ are you inquisitive to know it?
7Then I, Enoch, replied to him, and said, Concerning everything I am desirous of instruction, but particularly concerning this tree.
8He answered me, saying, That mountain which you behold, the extent of whose head resembles the seat of the Lord, will be the seat on which shall sit the holy and great Lord of glory, the everlasting King, when he shall come and descend to visit the earth with goodness.
9And that tree of an agreeable smell, not one of carnal _odor_, there shall be no power to touch, until the period of the great judgment. When all shall be punished and consumed for ever, this shall be bestowed on the righteous and humble. The fruit of the _tree_ shall be given to the elect. For towards the north life shall be planted in the holy place, towards the habitation of the everlasting King.
10Then shall they greatly rejoice and exult in the Holy One. The sweet odor shall enter into their bones; and they shall live a long life on the earth as your forefathers have lived; neither in their days shall sorrow, distress, trouble, and punishment afflict them.
11And I blessed the Lord of glory, the everlasting King, because He has prepared _this tree_ for the saints, formed it, and declared that He would give it to them.


NOTE:not an included text in the bible, the book makes a tons of references to "accepted" texts.


----------



## djany (Jan 20, 2012)

104:14: " He causeth the grass to grow for the cattle and herb for the service of man"
theres more verses on the bible about herbs








dirtykidsnation said:


> I remember hearing something about in the bible there being a line that says god gives unto our earth herbs for us to use etc etc. Not those exact words of course but in those context. Anyone know what verse this might be located in?
> 
> Peace
> Dirty Kid


----------



## NoahEbin (Jan 22, 2012)

If Jesus had turned straw into pot, instead of water into wine, we would all be smokin' up at communion - Kids in the Hall


----------

